# Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...



## Henry1710 (29. Mai 2014)

*Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Moin Leude,

ich suche im Moment mal ein gutes Spiel, was nicht unbedingt ab 18 ist, da ich nicht weiß, wie ich meine Eltern überreden soll :/ Ab 16 könnte ich vielleicht hinbekommen  Deswegen such ich halt ein Game ab 12/6/0, was man geil Off-aber auch Online spielen kann. Hoffe auf eine Antwort, Danke


----------



## Ion (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Was sind denn so deine Vorlieben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Gibt es da irgendein bevorzugtes Genre?


----------



## Jor-El (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Online und f2p gibt es z.B. World of Tanks, Warthunder oder Dota 2. Alle ab 12.


----------



## xActionx (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

The Elder Scolls V: Skyrim(ab 16), Minecraft, Banished, Anno... Es gibt einige. Ein paar Anregungen was du sonst so spielst wären ganz gut.


----------



## Goyoma (29. Mai 2014)

Planetside 2


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

NBA 2K14 , Pinball FX2 , Pinball Arcade


----------



## Stueppi (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Wenn man mal so drüber nachdenkt, außer Nintendo bringt zur zeit kaum einer wirklich geile u16 Titel raus. Falls du eine WiiU hast, morgen ist Mario Kart 8 release. Ansonsten stöber dich halt mal durch Steam, mit einer Paysafe Card kannst du dort leicht Spiele kaufen und es gibt dort massig viele Indie Titel ohne Altersbegrenzung.


----------



## Crush182 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Naja... ich hab in deinem Alter ja auch sowas wie GTA 2 gespielt 

Aber heutige "ab 18/16" Titel haben es auch meistens (nicht immer) verdient... denn die Grafik ist ja um einiges Besser geworden.

Empfehlungen wären daher:
FIFA (Ne Runde be a pro finde ich manchmal recht unterhaltsam)
Plants vs. Zombies ist sogar noch kostenlos: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/plants-vs-zombies
Portal 1 und 2
War Thunder (Free to play "Flugzeugspiel")
Euro Truck Simulator 2 (mit der TSM Map kann man durch ganz europa fahren)
F1 2012 oder 2013 (wobei 13 auf steam noch ziemlich teuer ist)
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit
(GTA 2... -ist mitlerweile auch kostenlos)

...das wars erstmal -vllt. fällt mir ja noch was ein


----------



## Henry1710 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Jaaa, Anregungen hab ich vergessen: Ich spiele ziemlich gerne PvP (MC inzwischen langweilig), bin nicht so ein Rollenspiel Fan, also nicht so Dota 2, LoL oder Skyrim (ich hab bei einem Freund gespielt). Eigentlich spiele ich gerne Shooter (halt nur bei Freunden), als Konsole besitze ich nur eine Wii, dafür hab ich mir schon Zelda überlegt  NFS mag ich, Underground 2 hab ich schon durch, aber ich will mir keine der neuen Teile kaufen, da die nicht so gut sind (meine Meinung). Fifa lohnt sich dieses Jahr glaub ich nicht mehr, da ich dann auch Ultimate Team spiele und ich kein Bock habe, mir jz nochmal für 30€ nen altes Spiel kaufen :/


----------



## Galford (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

_Action:_
_Transformers - Untergang von Cybertron_
Gehört zu den besseren Lizenzspielen und ist *USK 12*. 
Gamestar - 80% (siehe Link oben), PC Games - 81%, Gamersglobal - 7.0


_Rennspiele:_
Dirt 3 - USK6
Driver San Francisco - USK12


----------



## N00bler (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Wie währe es mit den guten alten Windows XP Games? 
Spaß bei Seite..

Vielleicht währe Dirt Showdown ja was.


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Team Fortress
(Jaja, die original Version ist ab 18, aber die neue F2P Version (die keinerlei P2W enthält ) ist geschnitten worden, kannst deinen Eltern ja nen Gameplay zeigen.

EDIT:
Was noch gratis und gut ist, ist Trackmania Nations.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Mai 2014)

trackmania ist echt geil.

aber sonst, die guten alten games...

siedler 2 (tng), siedler 3, anno reihe, command and conquer reihe, total anhillation, star craft inkl. broodwar...

endlose liste.
aber wer will heute noch gameplay statt grafik?

ich!


----------



## xStormtrooperx (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Burnout Paradise.

Anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, da Open World und die Rennstrecken sind auch nicht abgesteckt, d. h. man kann sich mitten im Rennen sehr leicht verfahren. Wenn man allerdings nach ein paar Rennen erstmal den Dreh raus hat, macht es einen Heidenspaß.


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Plants vs Zombies vielleicht? Der erste Teil ist nebenbei bemerkt noch gratis zu bekommen bei Origin bis mitte Juni.


----------



## Xanrel (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> total anhillation


 
Ich freu mich schon auf Planetary Annihilation *_*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

wenns irgendwann mal kommt


----------



## Best11163 (31. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht CS GO. Ich glaube das ist ab 16. ist aber SEhr schwer erstmal in das Spiel reinzukommen wenn man anderes gewohnt ist. Lässt sich offline aber eher schlecht spielen,da bots sehr schlecht sind.


----------



## Ahab (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Shootmania vielleicht. Ist aber leider ein reiner MP.

Und absolutes Pflichtprogramm: Portal und Portal 2. 

Vielleicht auch die Orange Box, falls du irgendwie rankommen solltest, die ist leider ab 18. Aber Half Life 2 samt Episoden ist bis heute eines der besten SP Games, die es gibt. 

Und wenn du Bock hast: Black Mesa, das ist Half Life, nur auf Source Engine portiert. Grandios.


----------



## Xcravier (31. Mai 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> trackmania ist echt geil.
> 
> aber sonst, die guten alten games...
> 
> ...



Ich würde noch Siedler 4 hinzufügen, dass, meiner Meinung nach, beste Siedler (ist aber abartig schwer, ich habe das vor ein paar Wochen nochmal ausprobiert, weil ich dachte, dass ich früher einfach zu doof dafür war, aber ich bin wohl immer noch zu doof  ).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Mai 2014)

teil 4 hab ich gar nicht.

war da wegbau wieder drin?

wobei die anno reihe auch anspruchsvoll ist.

hatte uebrigens das geilsze spiel ever vergessen 

jagged alliance 2

aber auch schwer, grafik fuer den hintern. suchtgefahr!


----------



## thoast3 (22. Juli 2014)

Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare und Flatout 2 sind echt geile Spiele


----------



## Beni19 (22. Juli 2014)

Spintires, Anno, Warthunder (sehr geil), minecraft direwolf20 modpack, minecraft hexxit, TF2, WoT, PvZ, Battlefield 3 (is das in Deutschland ab 16? In Österreich zumindest schon), Dragons Prophet, Portal 1+2,


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Juli 2014)

Die total war-Serie vielleicht? Civ5?

League of Legends (da brauchste aber ne dicke Haut, die Community ist f2p-typisch recht toxisch und es gibt kein Offline). 

Cs go wäre vielleicht was, für das Alter aber schon grenzwertig brutal und wirklich bockschwer (es hat de facto kein Skillcap). 

Vielleicht Tropico? 




Spoiler



Dead Space?


----------



## PaulTheBro (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

The Binding of Isaac, Child of Light z.B.
Generell finde ich Indies sehr gut für so junge Spieler.
Auch weil es sie oft sehr günstig im Humble Bundle bekommt.


----------



## DrDii3t (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Brick Force ist eigentlich garnicht schlecht, es hat zwar eine quietschbunte Klötzchen Grafik mit Texturen aus 2005^^ Aber macht auf Dauer gesehen sehr viel Spaß,  zumindestens mir und ein paar Freunde,  ist ganz lustig wenn man zu den älteren dort gehört, es ist ab 12. D


----------



## Beni19 (24. Juli 2014)

Der totale Neueinsteiger: Robocraft!
Da bauste quasi mit verschiedenen blöcken nen panzer oder nen hovercraft mit kanonen drauf und dann gehts im multiplayer in die schlacht! 

Macht spaß ohne ende. Es gibt verschiedenste blöcke die man freischalten kann.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Juli 2014)

Sehr zu empfehlen. Macht echt Llaune.

Sonst MC, das kann man ordentlich modden. Ob Technik oder Magie


----------



## Buxxdehude (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Mafia 1 - 

Da kann mal mit Autos herumfahren. 

Sehr nostalgisch.


----------



## Ich 15 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Trackmania 2 Stadium(und andere Rennspiele)
Portal 1,2
Minecraft 



Henry1710 schrieb:


> Ab 16 könnte ich vielleicht hinbekommen  Deswegen such ich halt ein Game ab 12/6/0, was man geil Off-aber auch Online spielen kann. Hoffe auf eine Antwort, Danke





Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Mafia 1 -
> 
> Da kann mal mit Autos herumfahren.
> 
> Sehr nostalgisch.


beste Spiel ever 

Als ich es damals bei einem Kumpel zum Release gespielt habe, wollte ich es auch haben. Nachdem ich dann irgendwann einen entsprechenden PC hatte ging ich dann mit meinem Vater in den Laden und wollte es endlich kaufen. Es ist nicht leicht gewesen den zu überzeugen das ein Spiel namens Mafia völlig unbedenklich ist und das Cover nur täuscht  Am Ende habe ich dann glaube ich rumgekriegt als ich empört gesagt habe wie ich es schon damals mit 9 gespielt habe und mein Kumpel es auch spielen durfte.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Schnapp dir nen guten Kumpel und spiel mit dem Portal2! Macht mir persönlich richtig viel Spaß und ich habe das mit nem Kumpel gesuchtet wie behindert


----------



## Gripschi (24. Juli 2014)

Ohja. Ich bin da etwas toll patchog, jab den paar mal abstürzen lassen


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Trackmania ist mega! Oder Löwenzahn. ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (29. August 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Mal ne doofe frage... Bin ja jetzt "erst" 18 xD... Ich war in der gleichn problematik wie du...zwar bissl früher so mit 10/11/12 und fand egoshooter total geil... Die begeisterung hab ich heud noch für 
Ich hab soawas immer von älteren kumpels oder deren älteren geschwistern oder meim total korrekten nachbarn holen lassen... 
Wofür also eltern überreden?


----------



## Buxxdehude (29. August 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Ich kann da noch Tim 7 empfehlen.


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Haha, Ballerspiele haben mich auch richtig fasziniert.
Jetzt könnt ich alles spielen, aber irgendwie hat sich das Interesse verlagert.

Bei uns habens auch oft Kumpels mitgebracht..


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. August 2014)

*AW: Geile PC-Games für 14 Jährigen...*

Probiere es einmal mit Age of Empires 3, ewig alt und immer noch sensationell


----------

